# another radiator question



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

okay tried to replace my old leaky radiator today in my 64 lemans with one I got from a 64 gto and of course the new one is taller than the original one, what gives? did these cars come with two different sized radiators? I assume there is on way to get the taller one to work, am I right?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

GTO radiator will not work for you have a radiator support from a 6 cyl or non AC car it was smaller. If your LeMans had been a factory air car it would have had the same radiator support as a GTO. Radiator supports were the first thing I looked at before PHS to check for a real GTO. It's a easy tell if you know what to look at. Might think about just ordering a new radiator from Mark7Radiators. He will build to your exact size you need and then you have the newer and in my view better technology. Hope this helps!! LES


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

denf221 said:


> I assume there is on way to get the taller one to work, am I right?


 Guess you could cut the support on each side and weld some lenghtening pieces to elongate it the correct size.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That would work better then cutting a slot out of the hood for the radiator to stick through.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Rukee said:


> That would work better then cutting a slot out of the hood for the radiator to stick through.


RUKEE You the MAN good call!!!!!!!

:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Is the rad the same thickness as the old one? Maybe it isn't seating in the bottom saddles.... OR, don't mess around. Go get the right size rad. Eric


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah my car is a non-ac car so I guess that explains it, thanks.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have sent you a PM...........Jerry64.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i replaced my rad last year. i got the aluminum rad from performance years for $359. its a nice rad. direct bolt in. you should check it out.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info bobby,I will check it out......JB.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I have a 64 GTO rad support i could send you the bottom of it to make it fit if needed .


----------



## blueoldgoat (Jun 4, 2010)

I've got a 3 row radiator and the top mount doesn't fit
because it's for a 4 row....and the shroud doesn't fit
because it's for a smaller blade fan.....and the flex-fan
is too big cause it's a 19 1/2" .....and I'm thinking I'm
gonna have to buy a new 4 row radiator and start from there.
So I ordered a top metal shroud but they sent a RH instead of
the LH I need.......

Nothing on this resto has been easy....


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

blueoldgoat said:


> I've got a 3 row radiator and the top mount doesn't fit
> because it's for a 4 row....and the shroud doesn't fit
> because it's for a smaller blade fan.....and the flex-fan
> is too big cause it's a 19 1/2" .....and I'm thinking I'm
> ...


Heck - If it was easy, anybody could do it.:lol:


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ditch the flex fan for a ford contour dual-fan setup. i just did it on my '66 - it fits with minimal modifications, and looks like should have come from the factory like that.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

y2kjammer said:


> Heck - If it was easy, women and children could do it.:lol:


fixed it


----------



## y2kjammer (Dec 18, 2009)

:agree


66tempestGT said:


> fixed it


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:rofl:


----------

